# Demasoni Finally



## YeLLowLab60 (May 19, 2008)

For those that have read my forums and haved followed my posts I've been in a desperate search to find Demasoni to set them up with my Yellow Labs. The only problem was finding them as it seems that no one in Southern Cali has them or if they do want almost $30 a fish (Hollywood Price) and cash isn't that flexible for the amount needed necessarry, so options were very narrow. It was almost to the point where I was going to give up and just settle for another fish with the same blue coloring, even though I wouldn't be as happy. But luckily so many people have been reading my posts and adds and helped me the best way they could and someone gave me an actual reference to a local breeder that carried them. So yesterday (Thursday) I went out to get see if it were true, and finally the search is over I was able to get 11 Demasoni, and will be adding 2 labs 2day. I have some pics here to share and I'll continue to post updates as I heard they breed very fast and quite easy. Thanks to all that gave help, suggestions, and support I really appreciated it. Enjoy the pics....


----------



## Cardiff (Jun 2, 2008)

lovely fish and go very well with the labs


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Congratulations!

The look like nice ones!


----------



## BANANAHANDS (Mar 22, 2007)

Nice looking fish! Did you end up going to the same breeder I did? They look just like mine :lol: .
Congrats! :thumb:

Khris


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

:thumb: Great looking fish. Glad you were able to get what you wanted at a price you could live with. There really are still some great helpful people out there in this wicked world. :fish:


----------



## YeLLowLab60 (May 19, 2008)

BANANAHANDS said:


> Nice looking fish! Did you end up going to the same breeder I did? They look just like mine :lol: .
> Congrats! :thumb:
> 
> Khris


Actually yea I did very cool dude thanks for the reference he has a lot everywhere lol 
I let let him know that you sent me, how are yours doing??


----------



## pdub (Jun 26, 2007)

Hey YellowLab,

I hope I'm as lucky as you. I've been trying to find a local breeder in Nashville, TN. There are not really any fish clubs out here. I tried one club but their website is not very active so I haven't even got an e-mail response from the site moderator.

I'm glad you were able to find a breeder in your area.

-pdub


----------



## YeLLowLab60 (May 19, 2008)

Thanks Pdub,
Yea...it was a long journey bro you just gotta try and reach out 
post as many adds as they allow on the trading post and craigslist
helps too with the people close to you. I know a site that'll help you
if you're trying to purchase online other than that just keep asking
around though. Good luck.


----------



## kbeaudean (Jun 21, 2008)

I am new to the forum, I have 4 Demasoni 1 Male and 3 Females. I also have a 10g and 20g baby tank with a total of about 40 fry. I don't strip the eggs from the mothers and they seem to do good that way. I also put the females in a breeders net so they are not messed with. Thought i'd share this info.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

pdub, I had the same experience with my fish club. Sometimes the organizers are very long time fishkeepers and may not be as "into" the internet as we are. Just go to a meeting! They have auctions every month, and if you spread the word you are into Demasoni, they will being some to the auctions.


----------



## BrianNFlint (Apr 1, 2007)

How about a shot of the whole tank?


----------



## YeLLowLab60 (May 19, 2008)

I'll have a pic of the whole tank up soon along with other pics
and I'm goin to add 2 more Yellow Labs to the mix today so 
i'll be bak with pics to share.


----------



## countrykat (Jul 30, 2007)

Good looking fish. I have 6 coming July 4th!


----------



## BANANAHANDS (Mar 22, 2007)

Mine are doing great! They're very active and have colored up nicely. The alpha male looks great. His colors are very deep and he's pretty big. They get along great with my 7 yellow labs.

Khris


----------



## YeLLowLab60 (May 19, 2008)

Yea so is mines actually I think I have two they both have deep colors than the rest and they're always chasing each other. But at the same time they're still little and most of still look white lol so I'm waiting for them to get bigger. Very entertaining though


----------



## YeLLowLab60 (May 19, 2008)

I have a question.....I know Demasoni are aggressive and can hold their own but does this mean that aggression is shown to other tankmates or just within the colony? And if so around what size does this tend to take place? Just so I'm prepared.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Can be both but mostly within the colony. Newborn fry show aggression, but it usually doesn't become a problem until sexual maturity...starting around 1.5".


----------



## YeLLowLab60 (May 19, 2008)

Ight I finally got some pics of the tank i have 2 of em but don't mind my cat he's into the hobby also lol...I'm also goin to add a bakground pretty soon so if you guys have any ideas
it'll help hope you like.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I'd go with a black background. You can either paint it on (the outside, of course :wink: ) or pick up a piece of corrugated plastic (for signs) and spray paint it. I like the corrugated plastic because I can paint one side one colour and the other side another colour and switch it up!

Dark green would be great for the other side...


----------



## YeLLowLab60 (May 19, 2008)

If i go with the paint what kind would work best for the glass??


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I just use craft paint (acrylic) and one of those little sponge rollers. It usually takes a couple of coats, but it works well. Then I place small pieces of felt under the HOB filters so it doesn't scratch the paint where it rubs on the tank.


----------

